# Smoking indoors



## beau_safken (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok I know that is not the correct thing in anyway....  Trust me, I'm a mountain boy and I am deeply beside myself by suggesting it but...

Here in the peoples republic of San francisco, we aren't allowed to have a smoker...least the cop and my landlord said that.  So I need to find a way to make a nice pork butt inside.  Now, the real question....how to get smoke flavor and the smoke ring...  first one is easy with liquid smokes, but getting a smoke ring would be the trick.

And yes I'll beat you to it.  Using a pocketknife, I'll scrap some rust from this bicycle and add a oxydizer found in common plant food supplements combined with a dismantled lighter to make some thermite.  Sorry cant use that macguyver move


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2006)

Simple - it "ain't" gonna happen.  There's stovetop smokers but they don't produce enough smoke flavor and you can't use them for that long.  They just use chips that just burn on the bottom.  You are NOT going to get a smoke ring except by smoking for 10 - 12 - 18 hours outside!  Sorry.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 13, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> first one is easy with liquid smokes, *but getting a smoke ring would be the trick.*


 
Use Morton's Tender Quick on it before cooking. It has a curing agent in it. 
Instant 'smoke' ring, just like that!

John


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2006)

If you can get the flavor you want and the smoke taste from Liquid Smoke.  I wouldn't be too concerned about a smoke ring.  It disappears pretty fast when you pull the pork.

I make mine in the oven and it's one of the best I've tasted.  Of course, I've never had BBQ in a BBQ state.


----------



## jminion (Sep 13, 2006)

Beau
I would first check into the regulations and see if that is the case. There are smokers that can be used inside with proper ventilation, can be rather spendy.

Smokering is producded at the start of a cook, once the internal temp of the meat reaches aprox 140º the chemical reaction between the nitrites and nitrates in the smoke and the pigment of the meat stops. Taking a brisket from the frig straight to the cooker will help produce smokering without having to use TenderQuick. 
Jim


----------

